# Hey any queries regarding PHP?



## mailraj_9999 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Please post your queries regarding PHP Here*


----------



## biswadeepmishra (Jan 13, 2009)

i own a forum.

but fear installing mods and doing other styling. coz, anytime i try them, it messes up and i have to roll back to my backup !

can u help ???

all i can do now is make you an Admin so that you make changes !!!

PM me.

or add me :
MSN : biswadeep@msn.com
GMAIL : biswadeepmishra@gmail.com
YM! : biswadeepmishra@ymail.com


----------



## mailraj_9999 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re:I don't Understand*

I don't Understand what do you want to tell me?


Please Explain in brief!

contact me

Yahoo : mailraj_9999@yahoo.com
gmail :mailpratik9999@gmail.com


----------



## manistar (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey i m need of php code that will get email id and password from user and log into gmail, and send mail from there,


----------



## amohit (Jul 23, 2009)

manistar said:


> Hey i m need of php code that will get email id and password from user and log into gmail, and send mail from there,



Google for phpmailer 
Uses gmail to send emails.
Comes with a sample.
Regards,
Mohit


----------



## amohit (Jul 23, 2009)

By the way I have one problem in PHP 5.x

I have one php file like this

flats.php

class Flat
{
public block;
public number;
}

and 2nd class as flatowners.php

class flatowners
{
 public name; //type string
public flat; //type Flat

function getFlatOwner($block,$number)
{
   //get $name from database;
  $flat = new Flat();
  $flat->block = $block;
  $flat->number = $number;

}
}

I want to do something like this...it dosent work.
Basically I am not able to have a custom object type as datamember of another class.
I also tried 

Flat flat; instead of public flat;


Is there any solution?

Thanks and Regards,
Mohit


----------



## vamsi360 (Aug 4, 2009)

ahaaa.....


----------



## gauravweb (Aug 10, 2009)

I have give a project to design using PHP-MySql. Which is demonstrated in the following file-

*rapidshare.com/files/265577424/prob.pps

But I'm unable to get the basic concept behind its coding and unable to design it. Please help.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 28, 2009)

hey i need some ideas for a website....which i need to submit as my final yr Project (Major) for my B.E (IT) !!

Also can u give me some link for easy tuts to learn PHP....!! How easy is PHP to learn....??


----------



## prabhakar97 (Sep 29, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> hey i need some ideas for a website....which i need to submit as my final yr Project (Major) for my B.E (IT) !!
> 
> Also can u give me some link for easy tuts to learn PHP....!! How easy is PHP to learn....??




1. PHP is pretty easy provided you've some decent concepts in C and CPP. You can learn it at *w3schools.com and for the function reference *in.php.net

2. For a project you may try developing a Customer Invoice system, a college admission system or something like that in PHp/MySQL


----------



## juanaballerina (Sep 30, 2009)

yes, i dont understand with u tell
please  explain back


----------



## juanaballerina (Sep 30, 2009)

yes, i need php.
this forum explain what this is php


----------

